# how do you refill the small propane tanks?



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Ive heard you can refill these small tanks.Theyre starting to pile up and if I can refill them safely and save a few bucks Id be interested. Anyone have any tips?


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes you can refill them. You have to buy an adapter that goes from your 5 gal bottle to the small bottles. It's around $20. Picked mine up from tractor supply. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cast4life (Mar 19, 2013)

I found something at Harbor Freight that u can use to fill the small cans up with, by usen your grill tanks, It works. I have a place that fills the big grill tanks for only $11.00 bucks on Sat.'s close where I live, can't bet it.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Do need a pressure gauge? I also heard its best to freeze the small tanks so it will compress the gas better.
Thanks for the reply btw


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes you want the tanks froze. You will get more gas in them that way. No need for a pressure gauge.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

And you will never get the tanks completely full so don't worry. Usually you will get them half to 3/4 full. But still better than buying new tanks 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the response


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

The instructions for my adapter said to have the small tanks frozen...usually put mine in the freezer over night...and then it said to have the larger tank at room temperature...also, you must have the larger tank upside down when doing this process.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Works even better if you have some warmer place to "safely" store the bigger tank prior to filling the "empty" small ones coming out of your freezer. The temp/pressure drop seems to aid the amt of fill into the small tanks. When you open the valve from on the big tank with the small one attached, you can hear the gas going into the small tank. Wait abt 10 seconds after you stop hearing the gas flow before closing the valve. (Probably not recommended) but I tilt the big tank to try to get more liquid into the small ones. You can weigh them on a small scale before and after filling to determine how much you were able to fill them. Any thing 10-13 ounces is pretty good, IMO. Do not store the small tanks immediately in a confined area, smell them for leaks(or spray the nozzle with soapy water) to look for leaks. Seems one in ten (or so) does not seal up well after filling-or after several fillings. Store those outside til they are empty and dispose of them.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

and get a filter too that screws on the adapter


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

cj hit it right on the head...been doing it since they came out, sometimes they dont allways fill up, but use anyhow


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the tips everyone. That ought to save me a decent amount of money. It takes about 4 tanks of propane for the heater and latern for a good afternoon and evening of fishing. At $3-$4 a tank, it adds up quick. 
Im considering going out there today. Guessing the fish will be really active in this wind and snow. Not working, got nothing better to do.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

you might want to consider a 5 lb tank w/ hose extension vs hauling 3-4 smaller, 1lb tanks onto the ice.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Treeman said:


> It takes about 4 tanks of propane for the heater and latern for a good afternoon and evening of fishing. At $3-$4 a tank, it adds up quick.


Wow. Guess its good I never switched from white gas to propane units.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Do not store the small tanks immediately in a confined area, smell them for leaks(or spray the nozzle with soapy water) to look for leaks. Seems one in ten (or so) does not seal up well after filling-or after several fillings. Store those outside til they are empty and dispose of them. 

I'd slap the ones that leak right on the lantern or heater. Has to be better than wasting gas.........Mark


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I have found that my Coleman brand cylinders fill better and don't leak like the Worthington cheaper cylinders do.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

White gas. Lol. Come out of the stone ages Nixmkt. That was in another time. Propane when refilling your own is about 70 cents-$1.00 per cylinder. Its the future my friend. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

The future isn't always better. My stone age units do the job and last a long time on a fill-up so I don't have to carry a bunch of extra bottles out with me.


----------



## neofishwebber (Jan 24, 2014)

I manged to get my hands on a tank from my dads shop that they used when they had propane fork Trucks run out on the floor . Its about 1 gallon but it seems to last so long. I have gotten 5 trips out of it anywhere from 4 to 12 hours per trip.

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

A Coleman Lantern & a propane heater (Mr. Buddy) both have their places and usage during my ice fishing season. 

Both have their pluses and minuses.

I wont part with either.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I would not even mess with them. I have had so many of those leak after one use. Maybe If you found a cap with a good seal to keep on them.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Its true one for four will leak on ya after a few refills. They have metal caps you can purchase with threads and an oring in them. But still i wouldnt trust them. Itsworth it in the long run to refill your own i think. And the leakers throw right on the heater as said above.

Sent from my Event using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Appreciate the input. Didnt need em today though. It was pretty nice out today.
Had my first Lake Erie ice fishing trip for walleye today with TomB(thanks for the invite) his brother Dave( thanks for the ride), and his friend Tom(thanks for putting us right on top of em
What a circus...had no clue what ice fishing on Erie was all about.We met at 6am,loaded up, headed out before daybreak with the convoy, set up at surise, and got em going around 8. .Had our limit by 10am, fun fished and released 2 myself and the other guys another 4-6 fish and socialized with the neighbors til about 11am. Got back to the truck around 12. Incredible way to start off ice fishing on Erie.
Thanks for the schooling guys. Had an awesome time!!! Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I didn't see this or know you wanted to fill them. I'll lend you the adapter next time.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I've had less than 10% leak. Some brands are worse than others. I'll have to pay attention and post that. The leakers go right on a lantern or heater and get labeled not to refill.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

This thread needed a picture.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

tomb said:


> I didn't see this or know you wanted to fill them. I'll lend you the adapter next time.


Thanks Tom but I'll pick one up when I get a tank. I dont own one. I grill on wood or charcoal, preferrably charcoal that i made. Remember, I got plenty of firewood of all types and flavors.


----------

